# any expat groups in Kelowna B.C



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi we are family of 3 with a 2 year old daughter and just moved to West Kelowna (westbank) a week ago. We are just wondering if there are any other expats near us or are any groups where people meet up. We know a few people here through my husbands new job but always pleased to meet others in a same or similar position that can offer advice!


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

try the Okanagan valley forum Okanagan Forum - Access Okanagan Services


----------



## Tonermonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi

Are you still in West Kelowna and how has your first couple of years gone


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats on your move to Kelowna, Wow just one week.. you're quite the newbie !! I have a rental property there although we live 4hrs away. 

We've been in Canada for 20 years and are now ready for a move back to Europe, probably Spain rather than the UK...

There's always lots going on in Kelowna and Westbank has seen a lot of growth and changes over the past few years..

Castanet Classifieds - Ads for Kelowna, Penticton, and Vernon - Main Index If I remember not only has ads for boats cars rentals etc but also interest groups and meets, you could always place your own ad !!! I know a friend of mine met up with people (they all had the same breed of dog) on another site... Kijiji Kelowna Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Kelowna, British Columbia look under *community* again. if there is nothing place your own ad  

Good luck and have a wonderful new life in Canada


----------

